# +++((( ترتيب البصخة المقدسة - إسبوع الآلام )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (2 أبريل 2009)

*




*

*ترتيب البصخة المقدسة*​*- ينقسم اليوم إلى خمس ساعات نهارية *
*( باكر – الثالثة – السادسة – التاسعة – الحادية عشر )*
* وفى يوم الجمعة العظيمة تضاف الساعة الثانية عشر*

*- يحسب اليوم من الغروب إلى غروب اليوم التالى*
*- وتقام الصلوات فى البصخة المقدسة خارج الخورس الأول*
* ( لماذا ؟ )*
*- وذلك لأن السيد المسيح تألم وصلب على جبل الأقرانيون خارج أورشليم*
*( ولأن ذبيحة الخطية كانت تحرق خارج المحلة ) *
*( عب 13 : 11 )*​
*- يوضع ستر اسود على المنجلية وتوشح أعمدة الكنيسة بالستور السوداء وتوضع صورة يسوع وهو مكللأ بالشوك أو صورة المسيح المصلوب أو مصلياً فى جبل جثيمانى فى وسط الكنيسة ويوضع أمامها قنديلاً منيراً .*

*- يقرأ إنجيل متى يوم الثلاثاء وإنجيل مرقس يوم الأربعاء وإنجيل لوقا يوم الخميس وإنجيل يوحنا يوم أحد العيد على زيت القنديل *
*ومن ليلة الأربعاء إلى نهاية قداس سبت الفرح لايقبل الكهنة والشعب بعضهم بعضاً لأجل قبلة يهوذا .*

*ترتيب قرائات اسبوع الآلام*​*1 – النبـــوات*
*تقرأ النبوات قبل الإنجيل اشارة إلى العهد القديم الذى كان تكملة للعهد الجديد وإظهاراً لما تنبأ به الأنبياء عن آلام السيد المسيح*

*2 – ثوك تى تي جوم ( تسبحة البصخة المقدسة )*
*- وتستعيض الكنيسة عن المزامير بهذه التسبحة الجميلة لأن المزامير مملئة بالنبوات عن حياة الرب يسوع من بدء تجسده إلى صعوده*
*- وبما أن الكنيسة تصنع تذكاراً لألامه فقط فقد اختارت منها ما يشير إلى آلامه ورتبت استعماله*
*- وأخذت من الكتاب المقدس من سفر الرؤيا *
*( رؤيا 4 : 9 ) ؛ ( رؤ 5 : 12 – 13 ) ؛ ( رؤ 7 : 12 )*
*وتنشدها الكنيسة مع الملائكة الذين هم أمام العرش يسبحون الله الحي إلى أبد الآبدين*

*- وابتدائاً من الساعة الحادية عشرة من يوم الثلاثاء *
*( بعد ياربي يسوع المسيح ) يزيدون مخلصى الصالح*
*وذلك للإدلال بقوة على تشخيص آلام السيد المسيح فإنه لم يبدأ تنفيذها إلا من يوم الأربعاء حيث أخذ من ذلك الوقت رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وشيوخ الشعب يتشاورون للقبض على يسوع وقتله*

*- وإبتدائاً من ليلة الجمعة إلى نهاية يوم الجمعة يزيدون *
*( قوتى وتسبحتى هو الرب وصار لى خلاصاً )*
*لتركيز الكنيسة على خلاص الرب الذى استعلن بقوة فى يوم الجمعة العظيمة على الصليب*

*- وتستبدل الكنيسة صلوات المزامير بهذه التسبحة وذلك لأن المزامير مملوئة بالنبوات عن حياة الرب يسوع*
*من بدء تجسده إلى صعوده والكنيسة تصنع تذكاراً لآلامه فقط*

*-  كما أن المزامير تحوى الكثير من عبارات الدعاء على الأشرار والنجاة من الضيق والشدائد وبعضها لايلائم جوهر الإحتفال بآلام السيد المسيح*

*3 – المزمور ومقدمة الإنجيل ثم الإنجيل قبطياً وعربياً*

*4 – مقدمة الطرح والطرح وختامه*
*- كلمة طرح تعنى تفسير*

*- ويقرأ الطرح بعد نهاية كل انجيل وتجمع طروحات الإنجيل وتتلى بعد نهاية آخر انجيل من الساعات الليلية او النهارية*
*وهو تلخيص تأملى فى الإنجيل*

*5 – الطلبة ثم إفنوتى ناى نان ؛ ابؤورو*
*- تكون صباحاً مع الميطانيات أما فى المساء فتكون بغير ميطانيات*
*وفى نهاية كل طلبة يرد الشعب قائلاً*
*كيريـــــــاليســــــون*​
*6 – البركة التى تقال فى الجمعة المقدسة*

*وللموضوع بقية *
*صلوا من أجلى*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليكي ولتعبك
كل سنة والكل بخير
ويارب الكل يستمتع بااسبوع الالام
وناخد البركة بتاعت البصخة​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا Stray sheep

شكرااااااااا على مجهودك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا ماريان 

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## د/وفاء وليم (3 أبريل 2009)

*' [q-bible] مسحوق من اجل معاصينا    مصلوب من اجل اثامنا'[/q-bible]*

*نشكرك يارب على عظم محبتك لنا لقد صلبت على خشبة الصليب من اجلناودفعت دمك الثمين عنا*

                                                                                                     ::99::99:


----------



## عمادفاروق (11 أبريل 2009)

اللمسيح جاءوتالم من اجلى اناالحقير ونباركة ونحمدة


----------



## قمر النهار (11 أبريل 2009)

*نشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح على انك سفكت دمك الطاهر من اجلنا نحن الغير مستحقيين

ولم ترد لنا الهلاك بل انت نجيتنا من عبودية الموت

يارب ارحم نفوسنا الضعيفة فانت قوتنا


شكرا لك اخى الغالى موضوع مهم جدا 

ربن يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## magood012 (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااا يا stray sheep علي المعلومات الجميله دي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك
ببركة الايام المقدسة​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 أبريل 2009)

*رائع حبيبتي *
*ميرسي علي الموضوع المتكامل *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليكي ولتعبك​
> كل سنة والكل بخير
> ويارب الكل يستمتع بااسبوع الالام
> 
> وناخد البركة بتاعت البصخة​


* شكراً على مرورك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا ماريان ​
> 
> وكل سنه وانتى طيبه ​
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع​
> ...


* شكراً على مرورك*
*وانت طيب*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 مايو 2009)

د/وفاء وليم قال:


> *' [q-bible] مسحوق من اجل معاصينا مصلوب من اجل اثامنا'[/q-bible]*
> 
> *نشكرك يارب على عظم محبتك لنا لقد صلبت على خشبة الصليب من اجلناودفعت دمك الثمين عنا*
> 
> ::99::99:


*ميرسي على مرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مايو 2009)

عمادفاروق قال:


> اللمسيح جاءوتالم من اجلى اناالحقير ونباركة ونحمدة


* ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*ميرسي على مرورك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مايو 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> *نشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح على انك سفكت دمك الطاهر من اجلنا نحن الغير مستحقيين​*
> 
> _*ولم ترد لنا الهلاك بل انت نجيتنا من عبودية الموت*_​
> _*يارب ارحم نفوسنا الضعيفة فانت قوتنا*_​
> ...


*شكراً على مرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مايو 2009)

magood012 قال:


> شكرااااااااااا يا stray sheep علي المعلومات الجميله دي
> ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *ببركة الايام المقدسة*​


*آميـــــــن يارب*
*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائع حبيبتي *
> 
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع المتكامل *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> ...


*ميرسي على مرورك يا مرمورة*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------

